# Diamond tetras and mbuna ?



## MbunasandMapleleafs (Mar 23, 2004)

Has anybody kept them together sucessfully ? I read that the diamond tetras can be kept with africans.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

maybe as food


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I kept Buenos Aires tetras with mbuna for a while, but they were very stressed.


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

I sure wouldn't do it. I don't see the point.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I wouldn't do it, either.

It's not really fair to the tetras to take the chance.


----------



## anafranil (Feb 8, 2009)

opcorn: when is it on?


----------



## MbunasandMapleleafs (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey I agree with all of you. The African Cichlid Compatibility Issues article in the library says the diamond tetra could be considered as a possible 'other' tankmate for african cichlids. They must mean haps or peacocks then ?


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

possibly ....idk how big these tetras get but i know peacocks and haps are bigger and more on the preadator size...they may juss suck em right in if theyre too small.


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

These might work with shellies or cyps or something along those lines, but with mbuna,haps, or peacocks I would expect those guys to be toast.


----------



## jbacker7 (Jul 16, 2008)

I had a pair of tetra in my tank after cycling. After I added my peacocks and haps it was lunch time. Bad idea.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

It all depends. Some Tetras can survive fine, but it depends on tankmates. A crowded tank with the roughest adult Mbuna is not recommended because this is a very stressful environment.

If you add some larger type of Tetras or other schooling fish when the cichlids are still small, they may grow up together fine and ignore each other. Generally the cichlids will ignore non cichlids in many circumstances, it all depends.

If you add some Tetras to an established tank with larger fish, the Tetras will be so stressed and the cichlids may gang up on the stressed prey. Schooling fish act full of panic when they are scared, and this triggers the cichlids opportunistic predatory response.


----------



## kodyboy (Dec 9, 2007)

I have had a variety of fish with my mbuna/haps/peacocks that did very well. Giant danios and rainbowfish worked well, they stay near the top and are fast, especially the danio. I have used congo tetras, black neons, rosy barbs, and blue/red columbian tetras as well and they did great. I had yellow labs, cyaneorhabdos, freyeri, ob peacocks, elongatus and red zebras with them. One caveat, I started all my cichlids small (inch or two) and let them grow up with the "dither fish". I would think adding small tetras and such to a tank containing adults would probably get them eaten.


----------

